# Freinds & fun



## bsea (Feb 16, 2009)

Hey all i know this isnt a dating site.. its just that i spend so much time in Egypt and am just looking to make freinds and enjoy a meal & drinks.
To share veiws and opinions of others that live & work in Egypt.
I will be back in Cairo for two days(currentley in Abu Rudeis) and would love to go for a meal & drinks.
Is there a chat room for Expats in Egypt were we can all catch up?


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

bsea said:


> Hey all i know this isnt a dating site.. its just that i spend so much time in Egypt and am just looking to make freinds and enjoy a meal & drinks.
> To share veiws and opinions of others that live & work in Egypt.
> I will be back in Cairo for two days(currentley in Abu Rudeis) and would love to go for a meal & drinks.
> Is there a chat room for Expats in Egypt were we can all catch up?


When are u going to Cairo Im there 16. - 25. of march and june - september.
I have a boyfriend there, but he is the only one I know from Egypt.


----------



## subaqua (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi Bsea,

Are u from Australia?? 

I'm a kiwi living in Cairo and would love to catch up with any other Antipodeans in Egypt. How often do u visit Cairo? My email is egyptomega at hotmail if your interested to meet up. 

Any others who are finding it hard to meet new people in Cairo, would be great to hear from you too.

Cheers


----------



## Wicky (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi Bsea..... im living in Maadi looking for some friends... for the usual fun... and going out... if u wanna meet up or have a call... please do let me know... its a discrepancy of people who u can move and go out with and have fun... contact me on my cellphone... 0166635205....


----------

